# who is in georgia?



## hapkenkido (May 21, 2008)

just wanted to know how many on here are in or from georgia, and might want to meet up for training?


----------



## terryl965 (May 22, 2008)

Not me But welcome and enjoy the site.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 22, 2008)

Sorry, I'm in LA. But welcome.


----------



## arnisador (May 22, 2008)

Welcome from Indiana!


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 22, 2008)

California here ... hope you find some workout partners.


----------



## ewhip (May 22, 2008)

Marietta here!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 22, 2008)

Welcome from the great land of Michigan!


----------



## bobquinn (May 22, 2008)

Bob Quinn resides in georgia. He was in Connecticutt under Lee Lowery. At one time was one of Lee's top Instructors(from Professor Presas). Bob traveled around with the professor till the professor sent Bob to georgia. He was promoted to lakan Lima, wait a minute this is me I'm talking about.
Too many sticks to the head. Hey I got the e-mails.


----------



## Kacey (May 22, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

I'm in Denver... sorry.  You might, however, check this thread - Where is everyone? 			- which addresses your question.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 22, 2008)

Sorry I'm an ocean or two away, but welcome anyway.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 23, 2008)

Ohio here; but, welcome nonetheless


----------



## stone_dragone (May 23, 2008)

I expect that I will return to SE Alabama sometime in the fairly near future (next few years)...thats about as close as I can say!


----------



## Drac (May 23, 2008)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Ohio here; but, welcome nonetheless


 
Ditto, but I think you knew that...


----------



## kilo (May 25, 2008)

I live in Augusta, Ga.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 26, 2008)

I live two miles from Augusta, GA.  I think that counts.
;-)

AoG


----------



## hapkenkido (May 26, 2008)

if we could get some more people in the south east we could have a meet up.


----------



## D Dempsey (May 26, 2008)

kilo said:


> I live in Augusta, Ga.



I live in Augusta too.  I'm not a native though, rather I'm a victim of the Michigan exodus.  Where do you train at?


----------



## hapkenkido (May 26, 2008)

D Dempsey said:


> I live in Augusta too. I'm not a native though, rather I'm a victim of the Michigan exodus. Where do you train at?


 

i am up in marietta


----------



## Guro Harold (May 27, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:
> 
> I'm in Denver... sorry. You might, however, check this thread - Where is everyone?             - which addresses your question.


Thanks Kacey,

This is a nice tool!

-Harold


----------



## clfsean (May 27, 2008)

Marietta here... forever it seems...


----------

